# Can You Transfer Files While In Recovery Mode



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, first of all, I have the vzw S3 and use the latest version of TWRP as my recovery. I also have the Samsung usb drivers installed on my comp. What I'm looking to find out is if you can transfer files from the computer to your phone while it's in recovery mode.

I'm asking because as I work on my Aroma Gapps package, I've noticed a weird bug (I'm running AOKP as my DD). Whenever I boot the ROM after a data wipe, it never lets me transfer any files immediately. It detects the device, but when I try to open it in Windows Explorer it takes so long to load ANYTHING, even just the options of either internal or external storage. It's to the point where I'm sitting there for five or ten minutes trying to get just that far, which is insane. I don't know if this is an AOKP issue or something with the device or my SD card or what, but it happens every time after a data wipe. Sometimes it's fixed just by rebooting, sometimes I have to wait a while before it starts responding again.

So, anyway, is there a way to transfer files in recovery? Also, has anyone encountered the issue I described? Thanks.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Ok, first of all, I have the vzw S3 and use the latest version of TWRP as my recovery. I also have the Samsung usb drivers installed on my comp. What I'm looking to find out is if you can transfer files from the computer to your phone while it's in recovery mode.
> 
> I'm asking because as I work on my Aroma Gapps package, I've noticed a weird bug (I'm running AOKP as my DD). Whenever I boot the ROM after a data wipe, it never lets me transfer any files immediately. It detects the device, but when I try to open it in Windows Explorer it takes so long to load ANYTHING, even just the options of either internal or external storage. It's to the point where I'm sitting there for five or ten minutes trying to get just that far, which is insane. I don't know if this is an AOKP issue or something with the device or my SD card or what, but it happens every time after a data wipe. Sometimes it's fixed just by rebooting, sometimes I have to wait a while before it starts responding again.
> 
> So, anyway, is there a way to transfer files in recovery? Also, has anyone encountered the issue I described? Thanks.


Idk about TWRP, butbibknow in CWM, you can go into mounts and storage and mount the SD card (or unmount?) to see the files on the computer, had to do it on my 'bolt back in the day

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

That used to happen on my Incredible...not so much any recent phones. Usually had to toggle usb debugging or try another usb port.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty sure SD mount to PC doesn't work in CWM. Reason being I believe is it needs UMS and GS3 uses MTP protocol.

ADB works in recovery though, why not just adb push the files?


----------

